# Skeleton on a motorcycle...



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

this is hysterical...I want one of these!






heres the skeleton taxi driver..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok that was really funny.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Can you imagine the riots you'd cause if a candid camera type thing was played out with the public? Especially in New York or here in LA? I can think of only one caveat, on Sunset Boulevard here in LA, no one would notice.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh there is something about watching something/someone scare the crap outta people that brings me such joy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love'd it, but if that came up to a forum member, we'd stop and check it out to see how it was done and demand a how-to to be posted.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lmao @ Spooky1!! We'd be trying to get under his skull cap to look at the servos, and determining if he's a 4th class Bucky, or a Kmart Blucky!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I love'd it, but if that came up to a forum member, we'd stop and check it out to see how it was done and demand a how-to to be posted.


I was thinking the same thing Spooky. And I watched it with no audio. I can't wait to go back and watch it with audio after I get some. LOL That was so hilarious.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

That was very freaking funny .

He should have taken the taxi down town and picked someone up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a riot! Do people really scare that easily?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My IT guy is from Brazil (I think that's were the video is from), so I'll see if I can get a translation for some of the video.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

That would be great! I'd love to know what he is says to all those people...


----------

